# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > ΕΓ/ΟΓ Ανοιχτού τύπου (Open type ferries) > Ξένα κλασσικού τύπου (Παντόφλες) >  Faneromeni Porou III [Φανερωμένη Πόρου ΙΙΙ]

## vinman

Φανερωμένη Πόρου μαζί με το pocket size αμφίπλωρο Κυριακή!!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 112518 


Δημητράκης
Ελπίς Ι
..και το pocket size αμφίπλωρο Κυριακή εν πλώ..!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Το μικρό Φανερωμένη Πόρου ΙΙ, μετά τη διετία που έκανε, έχουν σβήσει το όνομα,περιμένη για να φύγει για Αφρική. Σήμερα βέβαια ταρακουνήθηκε λίγο εκεί που ήταν λόγο της καθέλκυσης του Πλατυτέρα Θάσου.

ΦΑΝΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ ΠΟΡΟΥ ΙΙ 18 27-02-2010.jpg

ΦΑΝΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ ΠΟΡΟΥ ΙΙ 19 01-03-2010.jpg

ΦΑΝΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ ΠΟΡΟΥ ΙΙ 20 01-03-2010.jpg

ΦΑΝΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ ΠΟΡΟΥ ΙΙ 23 01-03-2010.jpg

----------


## GiorgosVitz

Πριν από μια βδομάδα περίπου ήμουν Πόρο για διακοπές και δεν έχασα την ευκαιρία να φωτογραφίσω τα καραβάκια που δραστηριοποιούνται εκεί


Στο λιμάνι του Πόρου, από το μπαλκόνι του ξενοδοχείου

----------


## Leo

Στις 18.05.10 κάπου στην Ελευσίνα, σημαιστολιμένη, προφανώς λόγω του νέου της ονόματος που άρχισε σκέτο, έγινε ΙΙ και σήμερα πια είναι ΙΙΙ.

DSCN7253faner_porou.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Φίλε LEO μην γελιέσε. Το Φανερωμένη Πόρου ΙΙΙ είναι νέο πλοίο. Τα υπόλοιπα πουληθήκαν και φύγαν. Αυτό κατασκευάστηκε κάπου στην Ελευσίνα σε ναυπηγείο που δεν έχω πρόσβαση :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): . 
Οι ίδιοι πλοιοκτήτες ξεκινούν νέο μονόπορτο και αυτό θα το παρακολουθήσετε.  :Wink:  :Razz:

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε και τα στοιχεία για το Φανερωμένη ΙΙΙ.
Το Φανερωμένη Πόρου ΙΙΙ έχει Ν.Π 11948 και η πρόωση του γίνετε με 2 μηχανές DOOSAN typ L 126 TIH  που αποδίδουν 265 KW εκάστη στις 2000 PRM. Η ολική χωρητικότητα (ΚΟΧ) είναι 207,11 κόροι και η καθαρή (ΚΚΧ) είναι 71,53 κόροι. Το μήκος του είναι 41,45 μέτρα,  το πλάτος του είναι 11,60 μέτρα και το βύθισμα του είναι 1,62 μέτρα. Να αναφέρουμε τα ονόματα των πλοιοκτητών, που είναι Βασιλείου Κώστας και Ραδίτσας Γιάννης όπως και στο Ιωάννης VR . Το πλήρωμα του αποτελείται από: Πλοίαρχος Καραγιάννης Νίκος, Α΄ Μηχανικός Δίμηζας Κώστας, Ναύτης Ραδίτσας Σπύρος και Ναυτόπαις Αθανασίου Ευάγγελος. 
Να δούμε και μία φωτο του πλοίου τραβηγμένη απο το Γαλατά στις 07/09/2010 δίπλα στο Νεφέλη.

ΦΑΝΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ ΠΟΡΟΥ &#92.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Το Φανερωμένη Πόρου ΙΙΙ είναι νέο πλοίο. Τα υπόλοιπα πουληθήκαν και φύγαν. Αυτό κατασκευάστηκε κάπου στην Ελευσίνα σε ναυπηγείο που δεν έχω πρόσβαση.


Κατασκευάστηκε το _2010_ στο ναυπηγείο _Μπακόπουλου_ στην Ελευσίνα (δίπλα στο λιμανάκι - βάση των παντοφλών Φ/Γ-Ο/Γ). Φέρει _ΙΜΟ 3560790_ και αριθμό νηολογίου (όπως ανέφερε ο Παντελής) _Ν.Π. 11948_. Για την ιστορία, τα "υπόλοιπα που πουληθήκαν και φύγαν" είναι τα ΦΑΝΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ ΠΟΡΟΥ (σημερινό ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΚΟΙΜΗΣΙΣ ΙΙ της Πάρου) και το ΦΑΝΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ ΠΟΡΟΥ ΙΙ (σήμερα κάπου στη δυτική Αφρική).

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το μικρό και όμορφο _ΦΑΝΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ ΠΟΡΟΥ ΙΙΙ_ σε ώρα δρομολογίου, το Σάββατο 10 Αυγούστου 2013, με φόντο τον τόσο όμορφο Πόρο.

21.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Στα εκτός ημερήσιας διάταξης θέματα που θα συζητηθούν στο αυριανό Σ.Α.Σ. υπάρχει και αίτημα για αποδρομολόγηση του _ΦΑΝΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ ΠΟΡΟΥ ΙΙΙ_ από την γραμμή Πόρου - Γαλατά.




> ΑΝΑΚΛΗΣΗ ΑΝΑΚΟΙΝΩΣΗΣ ΔΗΛΩΣΗΣ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΗΣΗΣ ΤΟΥ Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ-Δ/Ρ-ΑΝ «ΦΑΝΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ ΠΟΡΟΥ ΙΙΙ»


Εξ όσων γνωρίζω αυτή η "ανάκληση ανακοίνωσης δήλωσης δρομολόγησης" γίνεται συνήθως (αν όχι πάντα) για πλοίο που πουλήθηκε στο εξωτερικό. Διαφορετικά το αίτημα θα αφορούσε είτε διακοπή δρομολογίων για κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα είτε μεταδρομολόγηση του σε κάποια άλλη γραμμή στη χώρα μας.

Εν αναμονή μέχρι να μάθουμε κάτι περισσότερο.....

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Επιβεβαιώνεται από τον _Παντελή_ (pantelis2009) ότι το _ΦΑΝΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ ΠΟΡΟΥ ΙΙΙ_ πουλήθηκε στο εξωτερικό και πιθανότατα στην Αφρική. Να υπενθυμίσουμε ότι επίσης στην Αφρική και πιο συγκεκριμμένα στο Καμερούν έχει πουληθεί και βρίσκεται εδώ και μερικά χρόνια και το _ΦΑΝΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ ΠΟΡΟΥ ΙΙ_.

Για την ιστορία να πούμε ότι εγκρίθηκε βέβαια από το χθεσινό Σ.Α.Σ. το αίτημα για αποδρομολόγηση του πλοίου από την γραμμή του Πόρου.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Κρίμα!  :Apologetic:  Πραγματικά έχουμε χάσει το λογαριασμό τα τελευταία χρόνια απ' τις συνεχείς αποχωρήσεις πλοίων στο εξωτερικό. 

Ας το δούμε, καθώς καταπλέει στο λιμάνι του Πόρου.  

DSCN4568.jpg DSCN4572.jpg 

Κι εδώ εν πλω προς το Γαλατά!

DSCN4579.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Στα εκτός ημερήσιας διάταξης θέματα που θα συζητηθούν στο αυριανό Σ.Α.Σ. υπάρχει και αίτημα για αποδρομολόγηση του _ΦΑΝΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ ΠΟΡΟΥ ΙΙΙ_ από την γραμμή Πόρου - Γαλατά.
> 
> Εξ όσων γνωρίζω αυτή η "ανάκληση ανακοίνωσης δήλωσης δρομολόγησης" γίνεται συνήθως (αν όχι πάντα) για πλοίο που πουλήθηκε στο εξωτερικό. Διαφορετικά το αίτημα θα αφορούσε είτε διακοπή δρομολογίων για κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα είτε μεταδρομολόγηση του σε κάποια άλλη γραμμή στη χώρα μας.
> 
> Εν αναμονή μέχρι να μάθουμε κάτι περισσότερο.....





> Επιβεβαιώνεται από τον _Παντελή_ (pantelis2009) ότι το _ΦΑΝΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ ΠΟΡΟΥ ΙΙΙ_ πουλήθηκε στο εξωτερικό και πιθανότατα στην Αφρική. Να υπενθυμίσουμε ότι επίσης στην Αφρική και πιο συγκεκριμμένα στο Καμερούν έχει πουληθεί και βρίσκεται εδώ και μερικά χρόνια και το _ΦΑΝΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ ΠΟΡΟΥ ΙΙ_.
> 
> Για την ιστορία να πούμε ότι εγκρίθηκε βέβαια από το χθεσινό Σ.Α.Σ. το αίτημα για αποδρομολόγηση του πλοίου από την γραμμή του Πόρου.


Το *ΦΑΝΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ ΠΟΡΟΥ ΙΙΙ* ρυμουλκήθηκε από το _ΜΕΓΑΛΟΧΑΡΗ Χ_ σήμερα το πρωί, από τον Πόρο στο ναυπηγείο Χαλκίτη του Περάματος. Θα παραμείνει στο Πέραμα για ένα μήνα περίπου, για διάφορες εργασίες πριν τον ...ξενιτεμό του. Νεότερες πληροφορίες που μου μετέφερε ο Παντελής, αναφέρουν ότι κατά πάσα πιθανότητα η παντοφλίτσα πουλήθηκε τελικά στο Ισραήλ, και ότι θα αντικατασταθεί στη γραμμή του Πόρου με νέο πλοίο ανοιχτού τύπου που θα κατασκευαστεί μελλοντικά στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη στη Σαλαμίνα.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Κατά πάσα πιθανότητα το _ΦΑΝΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ ΠΟΡΟΥ ΙΙΙ_ έχει ήδη αναχωρήσει από την χώρα μας, με τρόπο που θυμίζει έντονα την πώληση επίσης στο εξωτερικό (Καμερούν) του _ΦΑΝΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ ΠΟΡΟΥ ΙΙ_ πριν τέσσερα χρόνια, και πάλι μήνα Μάρτιο.

Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες που μου έδωσε ο Παντελής, τέλη της προηγούμενης εβδομάδας έφυγε από το Πέραμα και το ναυπηγείο Χαλκίτη, και ρυμουλκήθηκε στο Λαύριο όπου και φορτώθηκε σε μεγάλο φορτηγό πλοίο για το ταξίδι του μέχρι την χώρα που πουλήθηκε. Εκτός απροόπτου λοιπόν (κάποια απροσδόκητη πληροφορία), θα περιμένουμε να βρούμε κάποια στιγμή στο διαδίκτυο φωτογραφία του στο εξωτερικό για να μάθουμε και το σε ποιά χώρα πουλήθηκε αλλά και το νέο του όνομα "στα ξένα τα ξενιτεμένα".

----------


## pantelis2009

Μέχρι να μάθουμε το νέο του όνομα και τελικά που πήγε, όπως λέει και ο φίλος Γιώργος πάρα πάνω, ας δούμε το ΦΑΝΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ ΠΟΡΟΥ ΙΙΙ όταν στις 26-03-2012 ήλθε στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη. Καλή συνέχεια και καλά ταξίδια όπου και αν βρίσκετε. 

ΦΑΝΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ ΠΟΡΟΥ ΙΙΙ 03 26-03-2012.jpg ΦΑΝΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ ΠΟΡΟΥ ΙΙΙ 27 03-04-2012.jpg

----------


## panagiotis78

Το καραβάκι πριν 2 χρόνια

IMG_1298.JPG

----------


## manolisfissas

Το ΦΑΝΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ ΠΟΡΟΥ ΙΙΙ  στον Παναγιωτάκη όταν είχε έρθει για τον δεξαμενισμό του.


ΦΑΝΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ ΠΟΡΟΥ &#92.gif.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Επιβεβαιώνεται από τον _Παντελή_ (pantelis2009) ότι το _ΦΑΝΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ ΠΟΡΟΥ ΙΙΙ_ πουλήθηκε στο εξωτερικό και πιθανότατα στην Αφρική. Να υπενθυμίσουμε ότι επίσης στην Αφρική και πιο συγκεκριμμένα στο Καμερούν έχει πουληθεί και βρίσκεται εδώ και μερικά χρόνια και το _ΦΑΝΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ ΠΟΡΟΥ ΙΙ_.


Πράγματι στην δυτική Αφρική και στο Καμερούν τελικά είχε πουληθεί το πλοίο. Ανήκει μάλιστα στον στρατό του Καμερούν, και στην ίδια υπηρεσία BIR, όπως και το _ΦΑΝΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ ΠΟΡΟΥ ΙΙ (MUNDEMBA)_ που βυθίστηκε τον Ιούλιο 2017.




> Από είδηση που παρατέθηκε πριν λίγες ημέρες _στο shipfriends.gr_, μαθαίνουμε ότι το _ΦΑΝΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ ΠΟΡΟΥ ΙΙ_ βυθίστηκε στο Καμερούν τον περασμένο Ιούλιο (17/07/2017) στο Καμερούν, με αποτέλεσμα 34 άνθρωποι να χάσουν την ζωή τους.
> 
> Το μικρό φέρρυ είχε μετονομαστεί σε _MUNDEMBA_  και ανήκε στα αντίστοιχα δικά μας ΟΥΚ του στρατού του Καμερούν (BIR),  όπως μπορούμε να διαβάσουμε και να δούμε σε βίντεο από τα παρατιθέμενα  στο _shipfriends.gr_ links.


Να δούμε το _ΦΑΝΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ ΠΟΡΟΥ ΙΙΙ_ και σε φωτογραφία από τις πρώτες ημέρες που είχε φτάσει στο Καμερούν, χωρίς όμως να διακρίνεται πουθενά το νέο του όνομα.

01.jpg
_Πηγή : 237online.com_

----------

